# Is this a chemical pregnancy? Tests getting lighter!! Progression pics!



## Joesgirl

I got a fairly dark bfp on a frer on Monday and they are just getting lighter and lighter. I am due for my period today, but apart from a little crampiness, which I've had for the last week, nothing. I did have some brown mucous last sunday, the night before my bfp, but I assumed it was implantation bleeding. If it is a chemical pregnancy, when can I expect to start my "period" and do I need to go to the dr? I already called and asked for an HCG blood test and they said no, just wait for my first OB appt in a month.

Frer test, 
1-10dpo smu
2-11dpo 6pm
3-12 dpo smu
4-13 dpo 2pm
 



Attached Files:







20131003_150634.jpeg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 178


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry for your loss Hun <3
Your AF could come on time, or a few days late. It might be a bit heavier than usual. If it's more than a week late I'd go see a doctor.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Joesgirl,

I had a chemical pregnancy a couple of years ago which followed a similar pattern to yours. I started to bleed about 5 days after my first BFP and found the line got fainter and fainter as I retested. I then started a heavy period, crampier than usual, but not much longer. I'm so sorry honey. I know how devastating it can feel. I agree with Nina that you don't need to go to the doctors unless there is any big delay with your period.

Big hugs. You need time to mourn your loss now. If you want to TTC again, it might be worth charting your fertility to see if your ovulation and temperatures are regular. Please get in touch with me if you have any questions. I managed to conceive a healthy DD quite soon after my chemical pregnancy, getting a BFP about 2 and a half months later. I realised that mine occurred because of hormonal imbalance (my luteal phase was short, so the egg didn't have time to implant). I went to a fertility acupuncturist for help regulating my cycle and took soya isoflavones (you'll find threads relating to this in the TTC section of this site). Two weeks ago, I had a MMC, finding out at my 12 week scan that my baby had died at 10 weeks. Devastating! I didn't use any of these aids TTC this time and wonder now whether things might have been different if I had. Anyway, I wanted to share my story, as I thought my success conceiving a DD after my chemical pregnancy might buoy you up a bit. Don't give up hope. Cry if you need to, grieve your child and hope for a brighter tomorrow,

Minky XXX


----------



## saraaa

Hi, with my suspected chemical pregnancy the tests went from positive to completely negative pretty much over night after over a week of positive tests :/ went to do a test for a keep sake and it was negative and a few hours later I started bleeding... My doctors told me to go to the hospital where they just did a urine test which was negative so no more needed to be done because that meant everything had left my system. Good luck x


----------



## Joesgirl

Thank you. I had a blood hcg test done on friday and it was negative. I started spotting yesterday and full on period today, so this was definitely a cp. My first loss. I guess its surprising when this happens because for me a positive pregancy test meant a baby but that is quite naive. Although this was sad for me I'm so glad it didn't happen further along. Hugs to all the women who have suffered such losses.


----------



## Nina83

Joesgirl said:


> Thank you. I had a blood hcg test done on friday and it was negative. I started spotting yesterday and full on period today, so this was definitely a cp. My first loss. I guess its surprising when this happens because for me a positive pregancy test meant a baby but that is quite naive. Although this was sad for me I'm so glad it didn't happen further along. Hugs to all the women who have suffered such losses.

I'm sorry :hugs:
You'll get your rainbow soon <3


----------

